# Montagen für Friedfische



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank dafür. Allerdings halte ich die Schlaufenmontage für kritisch bei abrissen. Ich meine, bei Hegefischen ist sie deswegen oftmals verboten, die meisten die ich persönlich kenne fischen eine einfach durchlaufmontage


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Wieso erscheint der Beitrag nicht im Forum bzw warum finde ich ihn nicht in meiner Übersicht ungelesener Artikel? Hab ihn durch Zufall gefunden


----------



## Hering 58 (12. August 2019)

Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank für das einstellen.


----------



## der matti (12. August 2019)

0,08er Hauptschnur zum Stippen, für Anfänger...alles klar. Na wenigstens ist auf der Kinderzeichnung die Hauptschnur mit 0,18-0,14 gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

der matti schrieb:


> 0,08er Hauptschnur zum Stippen, für Anfänger...alles klar. Na wenigstens ist auf der Kinderzeichnung die Hauptschnur mit 0,18-0,14 gekennzeichnet.


0,08 bis 0,12 steht da und das ist fachlich völlig in Ordnung aber ja, ich persönlich würde auch eher 14+ wählen


----------



## Tricast (12. August 2019)

Zu der Waggler-Montage möchte ich für den Anfänger folgendes hinzufügen: Etwa 2/3 des Gewichts sollten direkt am Waggler sitzen (entweder als vorgebleiter Waggler oder in Form von Bleischrot). Das Ziel sollte überworfen werden und vor dem auftreffen auf dem Wasser sollte der Waggler abgebremst werden (am einfachsten mit dem Zeigefinger am Spulenrand) damit sich die Montage streckt wenn sie auf dem Wasser aufschlägt. Dann Rutenspitze unter Wasser und schnell einkurbeln damit die Schnur absinkt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast (12. August 2019)

Feeder-Montage: Die Schlaufenmontage ist eine vielverwendete Form auch heute noch. Jedoch genau wie die Seitenarmmontage bietet sie den Fisch keine Möglichkeit  sich von dem Blei zu befreien wenn die Hauptschnur mal reißen sollte (siehe Beitrag von Kochtopf). Einfache Durchlaufmontagen z.B. auch mit längeren Seitenarm für den Feeder sind eine Alternative.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast (13. August 2019)

Beim Wagglerangeln: Damit man seinen Angelplatz wiederfindet sollte man die Schnur markern mit einem Edding Fettstift (gibt es im Angelladen oder im Bauhaus). Futterplatz überwerfen. Schnur bis zur Markierung einkurbeln. Dann stimmt die Entfernung wieder und mit etwas Glück (wenn nicht zu weit rechts oder links geworfen wurde) steht der Waggler wieder übern Futterplatz.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. August 2019)

der matti schrieb:


> Kinderzeichnung


Gassenhauer! Timo und ich haben die Skizze auch schon gefeiert! Ganz großes Kino hier!!!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wieso erscheint der Beitrag nicht im Forum bzw warum finde ich ihn nicht in meiner Übersicht ungelesener Artikel? Hab ihn durch Zufall gefunden


Das liegt daran, dass wir den Beitrag schon etwas länger eingestellt und erst jetzt freigeschaltet haben. Da ploppt der nicht in die aktuelle Themen-Liste. Ist bisschen blöd, wird sich in Zukunft aber verbessern (Stichwort Systemupdate)


----------



## Andal (13. August 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Gassenhauer! Timo und ich haben die Skizze auch schon gefeiert! Ganz großes Kino hier!!


Dankt St. Petrus, dass ich nicht der Zeichner war. Es würde aussehen, wie die mies gepfuschte Skizze eines Picasso!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Dankt St. Petrus, dass ich nicht der Zeichner war. Es würde aussehen, wie die mies gepfuschte Skizze eines Picasso!



Also grandios finde ich die Darstellung der Rute. So detailgetreu. Wirklich gut!
Wenn ich allerdings für diesen Artikel verantwortlich gewesen wäre, würde es aussehen wie eine miese Skizze von Timos mieser Skizze! Ich darf hier also auch nicht den Schnabel so weit aufreißen


----------



## feederbrassen (13. August 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Feeder-Montage: Die Schlaufenmontage ist eine vielverwendete Form auch heute noch. Jedoch genau wie die Seitenarmmontage bietet sie den Fisch keine Möglichkeit  sich von dem Blei zu befreien wenn die Hauptschnur mal reißen sollte


Hmm, normal wäre jetzt das zuerst das Vorfach reisst.
Die Schlaufenmontage lässt sich durch einen zusätzlichen Knoten unterhalb des ersten Knotens, wenn man zuerst die große Schlaufe gebunden hat,dahin gehend ,, manipulieren "das bei einem Hänger des Korbes nur dieser abreißt.
Vorfach bleibt dran und wenn vorhanden mit Fisch.
Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen und bitte da um Erleuchtung


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. August 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe  richtig gut


----------



## Andal (13. August 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hmm, normal wäre jetzt das zuerst das Vorfach reisst.
> Die Schlaufenmontage lässt sich durch einen zusätzlichen Knoten unterhalb des ersten Knotens, wenn man zuerst die große Schlaufe gebunden hat,dahin gehend ,, manipulieren "das bei einem Hänger des Korbes nur dieser abreißt.
> Vorfach bleibt dran und wenn vorhanden mit Fisch.
> Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen und bitte da um Erleuchtung


Deswegen bevorzuge ich die neumodernen Nubsie-Montagen. 20er Hauptschnur, 18er Vorfach und zwischen Nubsie und Blei/Feeder ein Stückchen 12er Mono. Eh klar, wo da was, wann und wo abreisst.


----------



## Tricast (13. August 2019)

@feederbrassen : Hallo Feederbrassen, Du hast natürlich Recht mit deinen Ausführungen. Aber wie ich geschrieben habe meinte ich den Bruch der Hauptschnur. Kommt normal selten vor aber kann passieren. Und nicht alle machen sich so viele Gedanken um eine fischgerechte Montage wie Du.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Andal (13. August 2019)

So selten passiert es gar nicht. Wenn der Korb, das Blei seinen Platz zwischen den Steinen findet, reisst die Schnur wo? Genau am ersten Knoten in der Hauptschnur und dann bleibt im dümmsten Fall eine richtig festgelegte Montage mit Köder im Wasser. Darum pro Nubsie!


----------



## feederbrassen (13. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> So selten passiert es gar nicht. Wenn der Korb, das Blei seinen Platz zwischen den Steinen findet, reisst die Schnur wo? Genau am ersten Knoten in der Hauptschnur und dann bleibt im dümmsten Fall eine richtig festgelegte Montage mit Köder im Wasser. Darum pro Nubsie!


Stimmt wenn der Korb richtig im Packwerk ,Fahrrad usw. hängt ist Schluss .
Deswegen mache ich hinter dem ersten Schlaufenknoten der zweimal durchgezogen wird bevor man ihn festzieht einen zweiten der damit der auch kaputtgeht wenn er soll drei mal durchgeschlauft wird und dann zugezogen.
Wenn der Korb dann hängt knallt die Schnur in der der Korb läuft durch.
Das Vorfach hängt dann noch an der Hauptschnur und nur der Korb ist futsch.
Ärgerlich ist das eh ,lässt sich aber nicht immer vermeiden.
Kacke ist das wenn noch ein Fisch mit dran hängt und der sich vielleicht nicht vom Eisen losschlagen kann.


----------

